# Latest battery technology revs up electric cars



## andirixx (May 7, 2008)

*Latest battery technology revs up electric cars...*
A team of engineers in Fukui Prefecture recently developed technology to increase by 20% the generating capacity of nickel-hydrogen storage batteries for electric vehicles. According to The Nikkei Weekly they plan to sell the technology to electric machinery manufacturers.


----------

